# Are You an Armenian?



## refbaptdude (Jul 11, 2008)

A great post on this little known group.

Are you an Armenian? « 2 Worlds Collide

enjoy


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is a good Reformed ministry to Armenia. I know the founder and his love for the people of Armenia.

Christians for Armenia


----------



## Ivan (Jul 11, 2008)

refbaptdude said:


> Are you an Armenian? « 2 Worlds Collide



No, I'm German-Irish.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 11, 2008)

_"Doctrine within the Armenian Church is said to be based upon the historic writings and declarations of the Early Church Fathers. Armenian Christians venerate the saints and the virgin Mary. The Assumption of Mary is celebrated, though not accepted as dogma. The only translation of Scripture considered authoritative by the Armenian Church is that completed by St. Sahak and St. Mesrob (the Armenian Version of the Bible). Armenian Christians maintain seven sacraments: baptism by immersion eight days after birth, confirmation immediately following baptism, communion (including paedo-communion), penance, marriage, ordination and extreme unction." _

There you have it, I am neither Armenian, nor Arminian.


----------



## TimV (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes Odar yem.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2008)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> I don't get it.



Quite often people will type Armenian when they mean Arminian.


----------



## refbaptdude (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I guess Theoretically someone could be an Armenian Arminian


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

Ivan said:


> refbaptdude said:
> 
> 
> > Are you an Armenian? « 2 Worlds Collide
> ...



I'm German/Irish/Scottish/Flemish/Native American/Canadian


----------



## etexas (Jul 12, 2008)

Ivan said:


> refbaptdude said:
> 
> 
> > Are you an Armenian? « 2 Worlds Collide
> ...


 Ivan! I knew that there had to be a reason you and I have always gotten along. I am also Kraut-Mick! I fine combo Boyo! (Sorry Ivan and I are Jacking the post  we will stop now)


----------

